# List of German MNC's CEO/GM personal contact?



## Senthil_Germany

I'm an innovative software professional and Software Business Developer. Some of my intellectual property ideas are about to get patented.

I would like to share my software business innovations and ideas to CEO and Senior managers of Big MNC's in Germany. This helps me to kick start a partnership with them and further progress with my inventions.

I'm not sure if there is way I Could find the list of CEO/General Managers personal contact details. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous

I tried this but it didn't work.

I suspect that you will not find a directory of personal contact details for the CEOs of large German corporations. Further, I suspect they go to great lengths to conceal this information so that they are not pestered with cold-calls, however worthy.


----------

